# switch machines



## philtheking5 (Nov 17, 2021)

Over the years, I have been collecting track and turnouts. Some of my turnouts came with switch machines, LGB's I think. Other turnouts had no machines. I want simple, reliable machines that can be operated with Digitrax DS-74 decoders. I still need a few turnouts and need machines for the ones I own, but that don't have them. What are the best switch machines to use?

Thanks,
Phil Nymark

PS: I changed my avatar from my motorcycle to a picture I took in Mount Shasta, CA., while vacationing a number of summers ago. That is a GP-9 Western Pacific, #2001. I actually have the Proto 2000 HO model of this engine.


----------



## MGates (Mar 16, 2016)

The LGB 12010 machines are pretty solid items and battle-tested. They are known to hold up in the elements more than the other brands. If it's outside I'd stick with LGB.


----------



## philtheking5 (Nov 17, 2021)

MGates said:


> The LGB 12010 machines are pretty solid items and battle-tested. They are known to hold up in the elements more than the other brands. If it's outside I'd stick with LGB.


That's good news as many of my turnouts came with them. I think I remember reading that some switch machines were unreliable so I wanted to ask before I buy any more turnouts. Thanks Mike!
Phil Nymark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The LGB will still need regular maintenance but they are the 2nd most bulletproof (after pneumatics).

You can open them and clean them, bugs and dirt usually invade them.

Greg


----------



## nymark (Jan 10, 2016)

Greg Elmassian said:


> The LGB will still need regular maintenance but they are the 2nd most bulletproof (after pneumatics).
> 
> You can open them and clean them, bugs and dirt usually invade them.
> 
> Greg


 Ah-ha, and thanks for the info. I plan to make some kind of "realistic" covering for the switch machines to keep them operable but will plan on maintenance. 
Thanks Greg!
Phil Nymark


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They last a long time, but how dirty/buggy they get inside varies a lot. Some people go years, some people do them each year. I'd leave them alone, and inspect after a year. Good drainage around them is very helpful.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I read the specs and the output is 12 volts with 22 volts max ratings for the DS-74. Looks like it is best used for HO/smaller scales to me.
My system outputs 24 volts DCC to the track and the LGB EPL drives need 16-18 volts for best operation from a decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, I use the DS64, and at 24 volts they can fry after about 5 years... I will put a "diode dropper" in front of them to make them last longer, but they are inexpensive and I have been a bit lazy. I run my 24 volt air solenoids from them, and I have 7 of them, all directly connected to the rails, and I do run the full 24v DCC.

They work fine, from 10 years of experience.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The LGB switch machines will go for many, many years as long as they don't sit in water or get water in them, in which case they will rust internally. I have some put in back in 1997 that still function fine. Those that are continually water soaked..., not so much with many replacements over the years.


----------

